# للبيع شقق مميزة على كورنيش النيل بحلوان (بورتو فؤاد)



## محمدعراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 122112
لدينا شقق مميزة ببورتو فؤاد بحلوان على كوورنيش النيل بمساحات مختلفه من 150 متر الـى 170 متر 
	سعر المتر كاش 1600 جنيه 
	سعر المتر بتسهيلات 2000 جنيه 
	ادفع 50 % وسدد الباقى على سنه 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

